# How much time do you spend on your makeup..? (application)



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 24, 2005)

How much time on a normal work and/or school day do you spend doing your makeup? I try not to spend any more than 10-12 minutes tops on a normal work day doing my makeup. Now when I'm going out at night thats a whole other story but for work I have to keep things pretty natural. How about everyone else?


----------



## Janice (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't wear MU to work since it's  a very blue collar male dominated type enviroment.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 24, 2005)

during the week..just depends on what i feel..most of the time i just put some light foundation on and some mascara and blush and im ready lol..so that takes me 15 min..but when im going out ..it usualy takes me 30 min for my makeup


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

Well I just quit my job.. but before I was working at a mu counter. I would take 20-30 mins doing my makeup which wasn't all that fancy but I am so slow


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 24, 2005)

I am so slow at my makeup, too like a turtle. For school in the morning I take 15 minutes and that only covers basics like eyebrows, eyeliner and concealer. When I do more with foundation sometimes blush, 20 minutes.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

I am more turtley.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 24, 2005)

haha, yes *nods*


----------



## Julie (Apr 24, 2005)

Chelsea, I'm with you. Usually it is 30-35 minutes for a full makeup . On a bad day when I can't get my eyebrows just right the it goes to 40-45 minutes. This is only during the work week because on the weekends it takes about an hour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 24, 2005)

15 minutes for me on a normal day usually consists of concealer, mascara some light e/s, blush and lip gloss. When I am doing full makeup its close to 40 minutes. I think I spend more time on my makeup then I do my hair! lol


----------



## Alison (Apr 25, 2005)

Usually 5 to 10 min. I'm not too fussy


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

  I think I spend more time on my makeup then I do my hair!  
 
ah, that is true!!! I don't even brush it in the morning, however it does not go frizzy *thank you mom*


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_ Quote:

  I think I spend more time on my makeup then I do my hair!  
 
ah, that is true!!! I don't even brush it in the morning, however it does not go frizzy *thank you mom*_

 
me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair is super straight, I just brush it 3x and I'm done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my make-up normally takes my 15-20 minutes, and I do foundation, blusher, brows, mascara, eyeshadow.  I can be enjoyed for hours on my my make-up when I go out


----------



## Shawna (Apr 25, 2005)

It takes me an hour from the time I get into the shower until I am done.  Of course, if my son is helping with my makeup, the process gets waaaayyyy sllloooowwww.  Usually about 15 -20 mins for makeup, but I am super fussy and new to the whole eyeshadow thing so I'll probably get faster as I learn.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

my makeup takes 15-20 mins max to do. Thx


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_I am more turtley._

 
I bet I'm slower! hehe

Well, I take 1 hour total to get ready in the morning. That includes the shower & getting dressed.

My hair is short, so that usually only takes about 5 min.

As for the makeup, I usually take about 30-35 min to apply EVERYTHING. But, if I wake up late, I'll edit a bunch of steps out and try for a 15-20 min face.

If I'm going out, and want to apply lashes, or do more detail- that could take me between 45 min to an hour.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

from shower to finish i take 2 hours


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_from shower to finish i take 2 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok, well your hair takes longer to dry than mine.

But I guess you win the Turtle Award!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

hehe... my hair is shorter now tho!! but nto quite as short as yours


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_hehe... my hair is shorter now tho!! but nto quite as short as yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My hair is almost to my chin now!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

so mine would be about 5 inches longer


----------



## makeuplover (May 1, 2005)

10-15 minutes if i take my time but im usually in a rush so i do it about 5 minutes or so thats with more simple eyes


----------



## Cyn (May 1, 2005)

I'm slow, and picky.  from shower to done, usually 1.5 to 1.75 hours.  However, it takes me the same time to get full makeup done ( with fake lashes).  ???   

I'm a weirdo.  I think I spend more time on my hair when I go all out, and more time on makeup on a daily basis.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 1, 2005)

From start to finish, I take about one and a half hours.  I wash my hair the night before, and flatiron/curl for about 30 min, then eat breakfast/have coffee, do makeup, choose clothes.  I have no idea why it takes me so long, but I guess it's because I don't like to rush things.  MU is one of the fun parts of my day, and I like spending time on it.


----------



## jasper17 (May 1, 2005)

During the week it takes about 45 minutes from shower to done, about 15 minutes of that makeup - powder foundation, mascara, liner, sometimes shadow, blush and lipjunk.  If we're going out, maybe add on 10 - 15 minutes.


----------



## melozburngr (May 1, 2005)

takes me about 30-45 min regardless of going out or goin to work... from wet to set.. lol (as that one nail polish says)  meaning from shower to out the door.


----------



## thenumberdevil (May 2, 2005)

probably 10-15 minutes for makeup.  that's foundation, powder, concealer, eyeliner, mascara, blush, lipgloss, and sometimes one color of eyeshadow.  when i'm going out/on the weekends, i do lots of eyeshadow, and it usually takes 30 minutes or so.  i have super short hair (1-2 inches in the back, with 5 or so inch bangs) so i just sorta wet that down and throw some wax or hairspray in it.  hair only takes me less than 5 minutes.


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

usually it takes me 20-25 minutes but that includes my hair as well (I love to wear it straight!) for partys I need an hour with shower and MU!


----------



## mspixieears (May 2, 2005)

15-20 mins for daytime moisturiser & lip product/s. That's when I feel like wearing lip stuff. But for going out...gosh, other day I spent 2 hrs on makeup alone because I got it wrong and had to redo, and am a bit of a perfectionist. It still wasn't to my liking when finished but had to leave the house sometime!


----------



## Bubbles (May 2, 2005)

hmm depends how lazy i'm feeling but usually around 10-15 mins to put on some concealer, bronzer, e/s wash, eyeliner, mascara, lipgloss.


----------



## jeanna (May 2, 2005)

On makeup alone, probably about 30-45 minutes, but I apply everything really sloooowly and carefully. Including shower, getting dressed, hair... probably about an hour to an hour and a half :$


----------



## star_dust2006 (May 2, 2005)

i usually spend about 15 minutes in the morning before school to finish all my makeup...i guess over the years, ive just gotten faster at doing it because i know what i like and stuff like that.


----------



## karlanyc (May 2, 2005)

i take about 30-45 min for work and dailywear about 20mins


----------



## Bianca (May 3, 2005)

I think I spend 25 minutes doing my make-up


----------



## amy (May 3, 2005)

15 min if I do a simple eye combo (2 colors max)
can be 40+ if i'm doing full blown all out everything makeup!


----------



## aeni (May 4, 2005)

I've done it in 5 or less. I don't wear concealor b/c I think my skin is pretty even and clean - just do mascara (eyeliner tends to make my eyes look smaller), blush, gloss or chapstick, and eyecon to get rid of undereye circles.  It's the same look I wear out at night since I'd rather look natural.


----------



## medvssa (May 8, 2005)

10-20 min


----------



## Star (May 15, 2005)

"Normal day" makeup: 10 minutes most.

"Special day" makeup:  30 minutes.


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 16, 2005)

geeez. I feel like I take forever now. I takes me like 15 minutes to do my face makeup...foundation/concealer/powder/blush/bronzer...blah. and THEN it usually takes me about 25 min to do my eye makeup. haha. it's weird though, cause it really never seems that long when I do it in the morning. I look at my watch and I'm like, holy crap! it's almost time to leave!


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 16, 2005)

geeez. I feel like I take forever now. I takes me like 15 minutes to do my face makeup...foundation/concealer/powder/blush/bronzer...blah. and THEN it usually takes me about 25 min to do my eye makeup. haha. it's weird though, cause it really never seems that long when I do it in the morning. I look at my watch and I'm like, holy crap! it's almost time to leave!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

If I'm in a hurry it takes me 15 minutes!If I have plenty of time it takes me forever!!!


----------



## DaisyDee (Feb 6, 2006)

*How long do you spend...?*

On average, how long does it take to do your makeup?


----------



## Naheed (Feb 6, 2006)

full face, foundation, e/s, everything...15 mins
e/s...5 mins


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 6, 2006)

the most an hour. the least maybe 45mins. if i dont have time 10-15mins.


----------



## DaisyDee (Feb 6, 2006)

Some of you look (like mel0622) like you've spent hours in a m/u artists chair on your fotd's...would be neat if people started putting the time it took to do their faces on their fotd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  LOL

I think the longest I've taken is probably 30 minutes...but it's usually worth the extra time when I do take that long.  I've only become a "makeup person" in the last couple of years...before that my only makeup was my tan and some carmex! LOL


----------



## jasper17 (Feb 6, 2006)

Most days, about 10 minutes for powder foundation (eraser, foundation and finishing powder), mascara and gloss.


----------



## karen (Feb 6, 2006)

regular daily around the house makeup: 5 minutes or so
to go to the store or on errands: 10 minutes
to go out, when I actually bother to take my time: 15 minutes, never more than 20.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 6, 2006)

hmm sometimes 30 minutes or more!, i take breaks between eyes/face/lips plus i do my hair during this too


----------



## Isis (Feb 6, 2006)

Between 5 and 10 minutes on work days. Though sometimes I do take longer if I'm going out afterwards or have a special event.


----------



## sasse142 (Feb 6, 2006)

about 30 minutes!


----------



## afterglow (Feb 6, 2006)

The most I think was 50-60 minutes.  The least was 10 (actually today... I woke up late for an interview! :|)  On a daily basis, around 25 minutes.  Hmm, I feel slow.


----------



## user3 (Feb 6, 2006)

Threads merged......


If I was to average out my time I'd say about 20mins.

I can take as little as about 5mins to as much as 45mins depending on the look.

heck if I am doing something more complicated and I am taking my time I could be doing it for about an hour.


I am known for taking 2hours to get ready from shower to finish! On a good day it's just an hour. My hair takes up most of my time.


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 6, 2006)

Makeup alone..
15 mins for everyday m/u..
30+ mins for special occasion..


----------



## 2_pink (Feb 6, 2006)

I guess im one of the few that takes 2 hours to get ready, regardless of where im going. Thats from in the shower to out the door. If im not taking a shower then about 30 minutes. I like my makeup to look nice, regardless of colors and i work better when im not rushed, when it comes to makeup. 

So yes, i really do have to wake up 2 1/2-3 hours before i have to be somewhere, just so i have time to get ready then time to get there...but im use to it.


----------



## Midgard (Feb 6, 2006)

Depends on how much time I have. It's between 15 - 45 minutes, but I love to do the longer version


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 6, 2006)

Weekdays I usually spend about 10-15 minutes for concealor, foundation, basic eye, blush and Lipstick. Weekends or special occasions when it needs to be perfect about 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## JJones (Feb 6, 2006)

---


----------



## ette (Feb 6, 2006)

5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 6, 2006)

because i basically only wear mascara to class (yea for letting your skin breathe!) - sometimes eyeliner - when i DO get a chance to wear make up, it takes about 40 minutes, and that's everything...foundation, concealer, bronzer, MSF, brows, full eye make up, etc...if i am going out though, i usually wear lashes and do more detailed eye looks, so probably another 15 mins...


----------



## hlj519 (Feb 6, 2006)

I try to spend 15 minutes or less on my makeup.


----------



## user3 (Mar 23, 2006)

for halliek06


HTH


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 23, 2006)

if i'm going out, or really want to look presentable with full makeup and hair done, i usually take 2.5 hours from the start of the shower to grabbing my keys and running out the door. however, this includes deep hair conditioning, bow drying and flat ironing my hair, and going through all the makeup steps.

for school, if i'm running late, usually 20 minutes.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 23, 2006)

With hair...4 and a half hours if I RUSH 
without hair 20 minutes shower andddd full face. I'm talented.


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 23, 2006)

On regular basis it takes me anywhere from 20-45 minutes, depending om how slow i am that morning or how much makeup i feel like wearing.


----------



## jennnyy (Mar 23, 2006)

15 minutes tops.


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 26, 2006)

deleted


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 26, 2006)

30-35 minutes,everyday


----------



## bebs (Mar 26, 2006)

for just weekday makeup anywhere from 5- 20 minutes shower and do my hair and make up takes about 1 1/2 - 2


----------



## Brianne (Mar 26, 2006)

15-30 minutes, depending on how "complex" my eye look that day is going to be.


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_from shower to finish i take 2 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am with you Chelsea!!!  I can admit I am definitely high maintenance!  Plus, I enjoy really long showers in the morning.  I take about 30 to 35 minutes for my day to day makeup.  I like to take my time because its the part I enjoy the most of my morning routine.


----------



## lackofcolor (Mar 26, 2006)

It takes me usually around 15-20 minutes, but on weekends it usually takes 30-45 mainly because a lot of times after I do my make-up I take it off and do a different color scheme because I didn't like how the first one looked with my outfit, or I changed outfits.


----------



## sasha (Mar 26, 2006)

I work at a animal clinic so I do not wear much , no lipgloss or ill get cat and dog hair stuck to my lips. yes I learned the hard way!!  I do wear foundation and blush  so I would say 5 min.


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_On makeup alone, probably about 30-45 minutes, but I apply everything really sloooowly and carefully. Including shower, getting dressed, hair... probably about an hour to an hour and a half :$_

 

That's how long I spend when I go out on the weekends to a party or something, but during the week, like 10-20 mins max.


----------



## vixengirl (Mar 28, 2006)

less than 5 min when I go to work...
but when I go out... 10-15 easily


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Apr 2, 2006)

since im a beginner i say anywhere between 15 and 45 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## cookie fan (Apr 3, 2006)

i need 20 by 30 minutes. I´m very slow. The 30 minutes are only for cream, concealer, eye make up (liner, mascara), eye brows, powder, blush, lips.
But i like to do it with enough time.


----------



## steponme (Apr 3, 2006)

On a normal no-fuss day, i limit myself to 5 min.--but that's minimal foundation, blush, and eye--very natural. When I need to look nice and put-together, that's a whole other story...i get to play with my makeup! lol.


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 5, 2006)

Hmm. I make myself do my skin routine and wear a foundation with SPF everyday atleast. Sometimes I feel like a zombie and don't want to but I figure I'll have awesome skin when I'm older. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually I clean/tone/moistuize ten minutes before I put my foundation on to let it sink in. So I eat inbetween. The whole deal takes me 40 mins. But that includes foundation, eyeshadow (simple to complex depending on the day), liner, brows, mascara, blush, and whatever lip stuff I'm wearing. Unfortunately I also have to get dressed and feed myself in those 40 minutes. If I'm tired I say screw it, go with much simpler looks and have coffee!


----------



## Tabby (Apr 14, 2006)

10 mins for work days. 45 mins for weekends.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 29, 2006)

I spend about 15-30 minutes on my makeup ... wow lol


----------



## sunsational (May 9, 2006)

I usually do my makeup in like 5 minutes or less depending on what i use. and it always looks like $hit!
How long does it take you to appkly your makeup. foundation, eyeshadow, lips, liner, everything?
i think im not being patient enough. also, do you apply foundation after eyeshadow or eyeshadow after foundation


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 9, 2006)

My make-up takes me as long as I've got but no less than 10 minutes! I always put my base on before eye make-up else I just mess it up. I can't blend it right if my eyes are done first.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 9, 2006)

Usually about 15 minutes.  Sometimes longer if i don't know which colors too use, lol.


----------



## bellaetoile (May 9, 2006)

anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour, depending on how intricate i want my makeup to be, and also how many distractions i have. usually i'm chatting on AIM, browsing the internet, on the phone, watching tv, listening to music, getting dressed, haha. i have a horrible multi-tasking problem, and i'm usually running late, and trying to do 3929 things at once. 

also, i always do my eyes first, that way i can clean up any fall out with makeup removed before doing my face. usually i'll moisturize and prime my skin, do my eye makeup, then move on to foundation/blush/etc, finish with lips, and tweak my eyes if i want to make any last minute changes or add any details. i'm wierd about my makeup routine.


----------



## alysia (May 9, 2006)

generally under 10 minutes, however if I'm going intricate about 1/2 an hour to an hour. I go pretty simple during the week soo


----------



## Sweet16x2 (May 9, 2006)

If wearing pigments on my eyes, I find it's helpful to do that before your foundation, as lots of sprinkles tend to fall and land on the upper cheek area.  Then you don't have to worry about messing up your foundation when removing the excess dustings.  Otherwise, if wearing e/s, or only mascara, I do foundation first.  Sometimes makeup only takes 10 minutes, but when wearing pigments, eyeliner, and the whole bit, it takes more like 25 min.   Taking just a few more minutes may really help so that you make sure you have the right colors and that they are applied and blended well.


----------



## lovejam (May 9, 2006)

15 minutes, including the time it takes for me to decide what to use.


----------



## bama_beauty (May 9, 2006)

usually about 15-20 minutes. that's because that's about all the time I have left before I walk out the door


----------



## inlucesco (May 10, 2006)

I can do it in 5 if it's simple, and simple for me includes foundation, blush, eyeshadow (1-2 colors), liquid liner, mascara, and lip gloss.  I have it down to a science!


----------



## hennagirl (May 10, 2006)

10 minutes?  Sunscreen, concealer, powder, eyeshadow (usually base and contour), eyeliner and lipgloss...sometimes i throw on a dusting of bronzer... If I'm getting dressed up, it can take an hour...


----------



## deveraux (May 10, 2006)

It usually takes me about 15-20 minutes to do everything. Unless I'm going out at night or need to wear my makeup really heavy, then it takes about 30 minutes or more.


----------



## jess98765 (May 10, 2006)

whoa, some ppl only take 5 minutes??!! i envy you guys so much! it takes me more than 5 minutes just to decide on what i wanna use, and a further 5 minutes to set everything all up..... like 15 minutes or so on application then 5 minutes on touch ups..... geez, all the 5 minutes account to about 30 minutes!!! 
i put foundation on before eye stuff


----------



## luminious (May 10, 2006)

20-30 mins. I take my time and do other things at the same time.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_20-30 mins. I take my time and do other things at the same time._

 

ha same here hard doing ur face and at the same time chasing a 2 year old. hehe


----------



## a914butterfly (May 10, 2006)

i would say it takes me anywhere between 10 - 20 minutes. moisturizer, foundation, concealer, eyeshadow and lip base, lipstick, eyeshadow(s), blush, and eyeliner


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 10, 2006)

I wish I was that type of girl who didnt need more than 5 mins to get ready
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need about 15 - 20 mins,in the morning,but thats on days that I even decide to wear makeup(ie:when im not at home).I try to do my makeup as fast as I can or else my bf will have a heartattack


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inheritedhornet* 
_also, do you apply foundation after eyeshadow or eyeshadow after foundation_

 
Personally I usually apply the foundation first,my biggest pet peeve is excess eyeshadow falling on my face after i've applied my foundation.


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 10, 2006)

30 minutes at least. Concealor, Foundation, Powder, Eye Brows, Eyeshadow, Liner, Mascara, Lipliner, Lip stuff, Fix +. Yeah, I am super analretintive. So sue me!


----------



## asteffey (May 10, 2006)

i put foundation on first, then eye makeup. 

it takes me 25-40 minutes to choose my makeup, apply it and put everything away. 

like bellatoile, i'm also a multitasker!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 10, 2006)

25-45 minutes
i wish it only took me 5 minutes!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (May 10, 2006)

I'd say about half an hour in the morning for school, it'd probably take me less if I gave it my full concentration, but I watch tele at the same time,, usually 5 minutes of that is deciding what colours to go for. When I go out it takes me even longer, because I listen to my going out music, and randomly dance around a bit.


----------



## Cherrie (May 13, 2006)

I usually spend about 40 minutes full on makeup, or depending on my creativity. Amazingly it only takes me about 7 minutes to do my hair (full updo.!!)


----------



## sarzio (May 13, 2006)

humm... for me it usually takes about 10-15 minutes for moisturizer, concealer, powder, blush, beauty powder, tightlining, eyeshadow and mascara.


----------



## Katial8r (May 14, 2006)

I'm like NutMeg, except I have older, crappy, tempermental skin. So, I HAVE to spend 30-40 min (on a good day) for skin care alone! 
Morning routine breakdown: Toner 1-2 min, Vitamin C serum - 10min to sink in, High SPF sunscreen - 20 min to absorb before applying any make-up (or else it effects the efficiency of the sunscreen) So, IF I have any time left during weekdays (which is very, very rare) I spend time on foundation, concealor, and powder - 15 to 20 min and at least 7 min on mascara ( I have very short, sparse lashes). I never wash my hair in the mornings, only every 2nd night. I have long hair that takes forever to dry.

I envy you girls with great skin and youthful looks! You take such little time and still look like you walked off the pages of a magazine! :0)


----------



## Trashley (May 23, 2006)

Start to finish is almost like a whole hour.

I have a very religious face washing regimen. It takes like 15 minutes. Then I let the moisturizer set in for about 15 minutes as well. Make up might take 30 minutes... depending if I do it all at once or if I'm sluggish that morning.


----------



## MAC addict (May 23, 2006)

10-15 mins i enough for me!


----------

